# Replacement Remote for VIP622



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

I have had my VIP622 for several years and the remotes are starting to wear out. What is the best source for replacement remotes? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

That can really be dependent on if you have the service plan through DISH Network or not. If you have the SP (which is $6 a month), we can get you a remote no charge (including shipping). If you do not have the SP, the charge is $20 including shipping from us (you will likely get the 21.0 remote, capable of UHF). I have seen threads around with posts showing smaller dollar amounts from online places like Amazon and Ebay. I can certainly take a look and see what I can do for you. If you want me to, just PM the phone number on the account.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I definitely recommend the v21.0 remote!


----------

